

Microsoft, Open Source, and the Meaning of Life - edw519
http://www.wintellect.com/CS/blogs/jprosise/archive/2008/07/11/microsoft-open-source-and-the-meaning-of-life.aspx

======
Herring
FUD. MS wouldn't have to worry if they're not linking to it. Distributing
Paint.NET is fine so long as the source is available. Using its APIs is also
fine.

Not to mention Paint.NET's license is MIT which is GPL compatible .... That
Microsoft insider's talking out of his ass.

And the injunction wouldn't prevent selling. It would prevent distributing..
which is a moot point because the source is already available...

------
gm
Hmm, excellent points in the article... I have to take those arguments into
account, as my company sells software. It's not about avoiding open source,
it's about removing all doubt as to the origin and ownership of the software.

